# 240sx engine



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

does anyone know a place where i can purchase a new or low mileage '91 240sx engine?? also whould it be hard to swap out an old motor for a new one? thanks


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

a nissan dealership


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

good luck finding a 240SX at a Nissan dealership. it's pretty hard to find even the S14As at a dealership, let alone an S13/A


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

junkyards are your friend....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

91 ka24?? de or e?? some of are ka24e and some of them are ka24de..nissan was kinda messy in the early 90's... if you want a 110k-ish ka24de, you can wait about 2 years and get one from me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

but in two years it will have more then 110k... or will it  
rollback the mielage hehehe


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it will stay at 110k.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol  newb  

yea that reminds me how we need more smileys


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *lol  newb
> 
> yea that reminds me how we need more smileys  *


I tell the mods that all the time....

I have my own collection of smilies from all the other boards and other online places.... (www.mysmilies.com) slow site, but not to bad.


just my









I'm gonna go


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hehehee wuts that? a white teletubby dancing?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

his name is fluffy.... got him from the Acura-CL.com forum.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol nice... so wut do the mods say when u ask for more smileys?
other forums have like at least 100. this one gots 18 =/


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

they agree that we don't have enough, but no one really pushes it enough to get more added... prollie should start a thread to add some...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea u should start a thread, i'll post in it, and i can make these guys post in it just to get the word out we need at least 100, animated ones to, none of this ...      more dancing, and humping, and guns, and flicking things off


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

a few of my favs....






























































good ones... hehe

EDIT: My apologies to the mods for this post... if you'd like... split it and create a new thread... sorry


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

<---- drifter j


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

or as kevin calls him...sniperboss..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nah drifter j is a drunk guy
snipoerboss and everyone that i call sniperboss talks bullshit


----------

